# Kiska



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Two of these pictures were at her first trial, the other two were at her second trial and she has just kept improving. At her last trial in November, she just flew around the course, missed one jump but did great on everything else. I am so pleased with her because when I first started with her, she would just run out of the ring.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

I can hear buttons popping off. Congratulations on the milestone! I hope this is the beginning of a long succession of shows with many "winner's circle" appearances.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I love hearing stories like that. I love it when people come to class and they never think their dog will enjoy it or be confident enough (or have other problems)...........then they fly and both love the sport. Well done!!!


----------

